# Heads Up: Truth in 24 II Screening Now Part of Carlisle 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In many ways, the Carlisle Import Auto Event in Carlisle, PA has become a bit of a “perfect storm” for Audi fans. A nearly decade-long presence by well-organized Audi clubbers eventually gave way to a breakfast event at a nearby state-of-the-art facility of Audi Mechanicsburg and this year will step up its four ringer game even more with several new attractions spearheaded by a screening of the Le Mans documentary Truth in 24 II , Q&A with VIPs from Audi Sport and Audi marketing, as well as an R8 Race/Road display in the city center, R8 owner activities and more. 

Intrigued? Read on for all of the details and so that we may better plan, please RSVP to movie and breakfast events as noted below. 

* Full Story *


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*not trying to be antagonistic, just don't want to embarass myself...*

is registration on the show field required to attend saturday breakfast or can i just show up in my creaky old beat up a4?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Breakfast is open to all. No registration at show required.


----------



## serf2k (May 3, 2012)

*Autocross race between R8 LMP1 and DKW?*

...just kidding:laugh:. Many thanks for setting this up with AoA et al, George! Looking forward to an excellent weekend!
Cheers!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*airs on Speed channel*

Set your DVRs: today 3PM on Speed channel, then Saturday again at 7pm; it's 1 hour long though.

I wonder if it will be available on iTunes as the original was (and free)


----------

